# my expanding belly



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

Check out how much I've popped out since week 13! :shock:



8 Weeks







10 weeks






13 weeks






15 weeks


----------



## BunnyLover (May 18, 2006)

:colors:Wow Lissa that's so exciting!:colors:


----------



## KatyG (May 18, 2006)

Thats really cool. You look beautiful. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## diamond (May 18, 2006)

Motherhood is a very exiting thing and mostpeople say that a woman is at her best when pregnant . Did you knowthat most men find pregnant women VERY attractive!I bet you have tobeat them off with a stick!lol. Congrats again bout the little darlingyou HAVE to post pics of him or her when they are born.

Diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*diamond wrote: *


> Did you know that most men find pregnant women VERY attractive!


You GOT to be kidding! :shock2:I've never felt so unattractive in my life!! lol


----------



## diamond (May 18, 2006)

Its true honest ! Who cares if yourunnatractive? You have a loving husband and 2 little bunnies and anewfamilymember onthe way , you should beleaping withjoy!!lol You wont desert us all heretho will ya? :bigtears: lol!!!



love

Diamondxxx :bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*diamond wrote:*


> Its true honest ! Who cares if your unnatractive? You have aloving husband and 2 little bunnies and anewfamilymember onthe way , you should beleaping withjoy!!lol You wont desert us all heretho will ya? :bigtears: lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know. It's mostly hormones. :wink:


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

I don't plan on deserting anyone, but it might be inescapable. I don't have internet at home. :?


----------



## daisy052104 (May 18, 2006)

*Lissa wrote:*


> *diamond wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did you knowthat most men find pregnant women VERY attractive!
> ...


My husband says the same thing. However it hasn't been me yet. but someday


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

How can a person feel sexy through allthis? I'm getting fat. I'm breaking out with zitsin places I didn't even know were possible. I'm anemotional mess about 75% of the time. This aching back makesme feel 85 years old. And the only"glow" Ihavenoticed so far is theblinding reflection of thesun onmy greasy skin and hair.

:foreheadsmack:

Pregnancy is wonderful. :sunshine:


----------



## mskoala (May 18, 2006)

for your back, have you tried sleeping with abody pillow and um, straddling it? I find that makes thedifference between me having to be rolled over and pushed out of bedand limping around vs. just being able to roll out of bed andmove. It's a life saver.

such a cute pregnancy bump!


----------



## TinysMom (May 18, 2006)

Lissa,

It could be worse....trust me. I had twins 21 years ago -they were born 3 1/2 weeks early on August 2nd and on February 14th thedoctor stopped measuring me as I was too close to measuring fullterm. By May I really looked HUGE and I was at a communityyard sale trying to sell stuff (and buy baby stuff) and people keptwanting to rush me to the hospital because I looked so big.

The important thing is that your baby is healthy....evertyhing else seems less important after that.

I wish I'd enjoyed my pregnancy more - it turned out to be my only one(we always wanted more kids but were lucky to have the two we'vegot). 

Peg


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 18, 2006)

aww, I'm about the same. lol Still have to find out how far along I am though!!!!!! (Which I will soon) What's your due date?


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*mskoala wrote:*


> for your back, have you tried sleeping with a body pillowand um, straddling it? I find that makes the differencebetween me having to be rolled over and pushed out of bed and limpingaround vs. just being able to roll out of bed and move. It'sa life saver.
> 
> such a cute pregnancy bump!


Yes I have tried that. Unfortunately nothing has helped sofar. The only relief I found was in a heating pad, but Iguess us pregos aren't supposed to use a heating pad because it couldoverheat the baby??? I guess I'm just going to have to toughit out. How have you been feeling?


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Lissa,
> 
> It could be worse....trust me. I had twins 21 years ago -they were born 3 1/2 weeks early on August 2nd and on February 14th thedoctor stopped measuring me as I was too close to measuring fullterm. By May I really looked HUGE and I was at a communityyard sale trying to sell stuff (and buy baby stuff) and people keptwanting to rush me to the hospital because I looked so big.
> 
> ...




You poor thing. I feel bad for all pregnant women. But yetthere are some women that really enjoy being pregnant, likemy sister. She loved it. I personally don't likehaving my space invaded. I like to eat whatever I wantwithout having this terrible aftertaste. I don't like goingto the bathroom 3 times a night. And this hunger/cravingthing is a major inconvenience.  

I'm also not a very patient person. And pregnancy is theslowest process EVER. Don't get me wrong, I'm very excitedabout this baby, but it just takes FOREVER for little things likehearing the heartbeat, seeing the ultrasound, etc. I had noidea. Has anyone ever read the book PregnancyS*cks? I highly recommend it to all pregnant women.


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> aww, I'm about the same. lol Still have to find out how faralong I am though!!!!!! (Which I will soon) What's your duedate?


November 4


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 18, 2006)

a fall baby. ^_^ I'm thinkin..I'm somewhere in between Oct 21rst and the first part of November.


----------



## mskoala (May 18, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> I'm also not a very patient person. And pregnancy is theslowest process EVER. Don't get me wrong, I'm very excitedabout this baby, but it just takes FOREVER for little things likehearing the heartbeat, seeing the ultrasound, etc. I had noidea. Has anyone ever read the book PregnancyS*cks? I highly recommend it to all pregnant women.




It will start to go faster, I'm at 6 months today and I can't believe it. 

I'm feelign fine. Heartburn sucks. reallysucks. and I've been having this weird pressure thing with myhead that I'm goign to mention to my doc next week. but otherthan that, not so bad. I'm just starting to get to theackward stage and quite frankly, there are alot of days lately where Ijust want to go home from work and have a drink. so, I suckdown some black cherry koolaide. Oh, and I miss eatingmeat. I eat some, but things like steaks and chicken andstuff cooked like that I just can't choke down. 

I read Belly Laughs by Jenny Mc Carthy.It'shilarioius. if you want to read it I could send it back withmy dad this weekend, let me know.


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*mskoala wrote:*


> It will start to go faster, I'm at 6 months today and Ican't believe it.
> 
> I'm feelign fine. Heartburn stinks. reallystinks. and I've been having this weird pressure thing withmy head that I'm goign to mention to my doc next week. butother than that, not so bad. I'm just starting to get to theackward stage and quite frankly, there are alot of days lately where Ijust want to go home from work and have a drink. so, I suckdown some black cherry koolaide. Oh, and I miss eatingmeat. I eat some, but things like steaks and chicken andstuff cooked like that I just can't choke down.
> 
> I read Belly Laughs by Jenny Mc Carthy.It'shilarioius. if you want to read it I could send it back withmy dad this weekend, let me know.


6 months already?!?! You lucky girl! I'm jealous. 

I get heartburn from drinking water and eating bread. It'sinsane. I guess that's due to the slowed digestion.It is a pain!


----------



## AnnaS (May 18, 2006)

Lissa, you look great. I think pregnant womenlook very beautiful. Just think about what an important mission youguys are doing. 

At the beginning of pregnancy I too felt it was going too slow. But in3rd trimester its gets funner when the baby starts to move. But thelongest 2 weeks for me were the weeks I was overdue, I thought theywould never end.

I am so exciting for you guys.

Anna


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*AnnaS wrote:*


> Lissa, you look great. I think pregnant women look verybeautiful. Just think about what an important mission you guys aredoing.
> 
> At the beginning of pregnancy I too felt it was going too slow. But in3rd trimester its gets funner when the baby starts to move. But thelongest 2 weeks for me were the weeks I was overdue, I thought theywould never end.
> 
> ...




Thanks Anna.  Though I complain a lot about it, Iwouldn't change it for the world. It is all worthit.


----------



## naturestee (May 18, 2006)

*mskoala wrote: *


> such a cute pregnancy bump!



I like that phrase!

Lissa you look great! I know lots of girls that would havekilled for your body right now. You're still a skinny girl,you just have a baby belly added on!

I love how you took pictures. Are you going to put them in a baby book?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 18, 2006)

I'm so slow! I had no idea you were pregnant (asfar as I remember). My sister just had a baby boy in December, thefunny thing, she's pregnant again.:laughue on Cole's first birthday.

Anyways, congrats!


----------



## Lissa (May 19, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I love how you took pictures. Are you going to put them in a baby book?


Of course!


----------



## AnnaS (May 19, 2006)

*Oh congrads, thats so great.

MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> I'm so slow! I had noidea you were pregnant (as far as I remember). My sister just had ababy boy in December, the funny thing, she's pregnant again.:laughueon Cole's first birthday.
> 
> Anyways, congrats!


----------



## nose_twitch (May 19, 2006)

Awww, you look so pretty!


----------



## diamond (May 19, 2006)

at least ur not 11!!! did you hear about thegirl who is ONLY 11 for gods sake!! and she is going to have a baby ina month she lives in scotland. what is the world coming to?



love diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (May 21, 2006)

*Wow...know what you mean, though.My sister has three kids that are all under five...all three of themabout a year and a half to two years apart. Her oldest isgoing to be five in December, her daughter (2nd born) is going to bethree in I think August, and she just had her third baby this pastDecember. She's got a LOT on her hands right now...it's justcrazy. :shock:

I have just my one beautiful daughter, and am quite content. 

MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> My sister just had ababy boy in December, the funny thing, she's pregnant again.:laughueon Cole's first birthday.
> 
> Anyways, congrats!


----------



## maherwoman (May 21, 2006)

*I just read about that...apparently the girlgot pregnant from a 15yr old boy, and smokes an average of 20cigarettes a day!! WOW!! :shock::shock::shock: 

diamond wrote: *


> at least ur not 11!!! didyou hear about the girl who is ONLY 11 for gods sake!! and she is goingto have a baby in a month she lives in scotland. what is the worldcoming to?
> 
> 
> 
> love diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## muchloveforbunny (May 21, 2006)

You're beautiful


----------



## Spring (May 21, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> *I just read about that...apparently the girl got pregnantfrom a 15yr old boy, and smokes an average of 20 cigarettes aday!! WOW!! :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> diamond wrote: *
> 
> ...




Wow.. someone hasn't made the best chooses in life! Poor little girl


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> *I just read about that...apparently the girl got pregnantfrom a 15yr old boy, and smokes an average of 20 cigarettes aday!! WOW!! :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> diamond wrote: *
> 
> ...



Whoa. 11years old. baby. smoking. What's wrong with this picture?!?that's just scary! What I wonder is: where were her parents during allthis?


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 22, 2006)

> Whoa. 11years old. baby. smoking. What'swrong with this picture?!? that's just scary! What I wonder is: wherewere her parents during all this?



Where most parents are right now...not paying attention. :/


----------



## Lissa (May 22, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> > Whoa. 11years old. baby. smoking. What's wrong withthis picture?!? that's just scary! What I wonder is: where were herparents during all this?
> 
> 
> 
> Where most parents are right now...not paying attention. :/


Bad parenting. I agree.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 22, 2006)

Oh wow Lissa, Look at you. I think pregnant women are beautiful all round cause they are carring a new life in the oven.

I knew a girl who just turned 11 and had her first son, when she turned15 she had another son by the same man, I knew her in high school, ThenI ran into her 2 yrs after we graduated she had another son also by thesame man. :shock:

I think it is sad, I was with my niece a few weeks ago and she wastelling me about a boy who liked her and he was at the party I was at.I told her it is not a rush to have a boyfriend cause you are only 11.Wait until you get out of high school please I told her that cause Idid not have my first real b/f until I turned 22 and that was my hubbywho was my first.:bunnydance:


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2006)

I'm very grateful that my parents aren't that way. they're always there for me. It's wonderful!


----------



## Lissa (May 22, 2006)

I personally do not want my child dating beforethe age of 18. As far as enforcing that, good luck tome. We all know that at that age, the teenager is alwaysright.  It will be a hard rule to enforce, but animportant one. I dated too young and I think a lot of peoplethese days are dating too young. Having been engaged at 18, Ican tell you that I am a completely different person now than I wasthen. Thank GOD I did not marry that man. I wouldhave been in a miserable marriage. 

I obviously have a lot to say about parenting these days.


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 22, 2006)

My mom pretty much had the same rule, thoughbecause I knew Nate so well we dated a bit earlier. Nothing got seriousup until the point to when I turned 17 though. Good luck, though,Lissa. As my mom always says..discipline, love, and spending a lot oftime with your kids will ensure they'll respect you..I know my sistersand myself all respect my parents, and we'll pretty much listen to them.


----------



## Spring (May 22, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Ipersonally do not want my child dating before the age of 18.As far as enforcing that, good luck to me. We all know thatat that age, the teenager is always right.  Itwill be a hard rule to enforce, but an important one. I datedtoo young and I think a lot of people these days are dating tooyoung. Having been engaged at 18, I can tell you that I am acompletely different person now than I was then. Thank GOD Idid not marry that man. I would have been in a miserablemarriage.
> 
> I obviously have a lot to say about parenting these days.




Your going to make an awesome mom Lissa! . I agree, dating young justgets you hurt, most times nothing gets anywhere anyways.


----------



## Lissa (May 22, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> My mom pretty much had the same rule, though because I knewNate so well we dated a bit earlier. Nothing got serious up until thepoint to when I turned 17 though. Good luck, though, Lissa. As my momalways says..discipline, love, and spending a lot of time with yourkids will ensure they'll respect you..I know my sisters and myself allrespect my parents, and we'll pretty much listen to them.


It will definitely be a challenge!! lol


----------



## Lissa (May 22, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> Your going to make an awesome mom Lissa! . I agree, datingyoung just gets you hurt, most times nothing gets anywhere anyways.


Thanks.  It's going to be very hard for me to notbe strict. I'm already overprotective and my child isnt' evenborn yet! hahaha

I just don't think you don't even know who YOU areat thatage. What business do children have dating? I wishmy parents enforced more rules with that. It would have savedme a lot of hurt. Sure, it's hard to enforce those rules, butif you do, the kids will thank you later.


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 23, 2006)

Now go out and buy all the beer logo shirts you can find!!!:toastingbuns

Ed


----------



## ruka (May 23, 2006)

*Greta wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *I justread about that...apparently the girl got pregnant from a 15yr old boy,and smokes an average of 20 cigarettes a day!! WOW!!:shock::shock::shock:
> ...


Actually the girl lives in England and will be England's youngestliving mother. She's been smoking and drinking since she was eight ornine. She smokes a pack a day despite being eight monthspregnant.The girl'smother says she's proud of herdaughter. What a shame!


----------



## mskoala (May 24, 2006)

*ruka wrote: *


> Actually the girl lives in England and will be England's youngestliving mother. She's been smoking and drinking since she was eight ornine. She smokes a pack a day despite being eight monthspregnant.The girl'smother says she's proud of herdaughter. What a shame!


:shock: and we wonder what'swrong with the world these days.


----------



## Spring (May 24, 2006)

That baby should be taken straight away fromthat irresponsible girl. Does her mother have a mental condition orsomething? Who would support and be proud of a child who does that sortof thing.. 

Nothing can come good to a baby where the mother is that distraught. Iwouldn't be suprised if the babyhad some seriouscondition,do to the toxics the mothers shoving into herselfand to baby.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 24, 2006)

Hey pretty baby!Look at you looking all round andbeautiful!



I'm so glad you decided to share your pictures with us! 

Don't be grumpy about your aches andpains, yourcomplexion or a little bit ofbaby fat.You're building a masterpiece!Spend as much timewith your head in the clouds as you can. I swear to you,dreamy thoughts and positive thinking make the best babies on earth!

There's a little angel in there,savor every moment!





Raspberry


----------



## Lissa (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Raspberry.


----------



## bunnyandme (Jun 6, 2006)

hey Lisa! thank you so much for sharing yourbelly pictures. You are SO beautiful. Haven't you heard that pregnantwomen are some of the sexiest around? You look absolutely stunning. Ilove the preg belly look 

Hope your pregnancy is going well.


----------

